# Introverted feeler jobs?



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Emerald Legend said:


> Mind = blown at me posting here at 2010. I think in the same month too..3 years have passed! I could've been a Lawyer or a Doctor by now.


But...what DID you become? You've left the story hanging...


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Dumaresq said:


> But...what DID you become? You've left the story hanging...



I've become a student..yet again :dry:

Doctor? pftt..didn't have the stamina and intelligence to get good marks to get into med school
Psychologist? a misanthrope can't be a psychologist. 
Librarian? Need a masters, and I haven't the marks.

Currently in school for IT and I think we have a winner.


----------

